# My pet pigeon wants out of his cage, but I'm not sure how to let him



## tooney-pigeon (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi everyone! I adopted a rescue pigeon four days ago. I've never had a pigeon (or bird) before and am not sure what to do! I spend a lot of time with him, talk to him calmly, and sit with him while I feed him twice a day. However, he seems to want to escape his cage... a lot. Now when I visit his room he seems to want to escape again, and that makes me nervous so I leave and spend less time with him in hopes he'll calm down.

He is trying to fly up the edges and pokes his head through the bars. I'm terrified. I know he needs time to get exercise, but I also want to make sure he's wearing pants or in a room where I can safely get him. I don't want to just let him loose and pray he returns.

Is it concerning that he is trying to get out of his cage? Should I let him loose and then just try to grab him safely when it's time to go back in the cage? 

Have any of you successfully tried putting pants on a pigeon who doesn't trust you yet?

I love my bird and want him to be safe and healthy, but am worried about making uncomfortable while I wait for him to get used to me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We didnt use pigeon pants. We rescued a seriously injured feral, Phoebe. After her injuries healed, we played with toys with her from outside her cage and hand fed her treats. Gradually we got her to “step up” onto our hands, while she was inside her cage. When we would get her out, she was so tame she wanted to just ride on our shoulder. We put a towel over us so didnt use pigeon pants. You may want to get your pigeon some parakeet toys and offer treats by hand such as chopped peanuts, so when you take your bird out he will want to be with you. It helps to have a really large flight cage so the bird gets exercise. If you have just one bird, you have to be his flock. When you first take him out, you maywant to do it when it is getting dark inside the house so he is easy to catch.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He is probably not used to being inside a cage the whole time and is probably lonely. You can put a mirror inside his cage and see how he reacts to that. Never stick your hand inside the cage when he is inside there. First let him out before you clean and replace his food and water. Do you have half of his cage covered with a blanket to make him feel safe?

First get him to trust you before trying out the pigeon pants. Offering him chopped up raw unsalted peanuts will help. First a bit on his food for him to get used to it and then start offering from your hand. This will take time and patience.

Never chase him to put him back inside the cage, this will just make him terrified.


----------



## Jirosworld (Jun 1, 2020)

Marina B said:


> ...Never stick your hand inside the cage when he is inside there....


I wonder why that would be? Is this wrong only in the beginning stage? 
I always stick my hand in the cage. In fact I have such a large cage, I can put my entire upper body inside it. Is this wrong? My (very young) dove flies and comes towards me and preens my hands when I'm half in the cage. Same if I only put my hand inside. She/he just also uses my arm as a stick to sit on for easy access to food in my hand. (The latter could also be a way to train your pigeon to come to you; I'm assuming a hungry pigeon will eventually get SO hungry they will approach you).


----------



## tooney-pigeon (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice! It sounds like I may need to get a more comfortable cage for him so he is a bit happier while I gain his trust. I tried giving him peanuts as treats early on, but we may need to try that a few more times before he gets used to them. I have been occasionally feeding him meals and other snacks with my hands, and he almost ate out of my hand today, so it seems like we're making progress.

I did get one or two toys, but haven't found one that peaks his interest! I'll try out the mirror and see what he thinks. @Marina B, yes — at night, we cover his cage and turn off the lights.

If it's not a good idea to clean his cage while he's in it, do you think it's okay if I let him out when he hasn't started to trust me completely? Because until then, I'll have to try and catch him, which I understand can be a little scary. (I try my best to be gentle and speak gently the entire time, so we don't make him too nervous.) 

Also: any recommendations on good indoor flight cages? I know larger is better...my vet suggested height is more important, but I read that pigeons prefer width. He's currently in a 48x30x32 as a temporary home until I find the right flight cage.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We got ours online and assembled them. Width is better Than height.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They view their cage as their territory. Putting your hands inside the cage is intruding their space. Jirosworld, your dove is still young but he/she might have a change in attitude as he gets older and mature. They also view your hands as a thread. I've raised pigeons that were so sweet when young, but when they got older they started attacking my hands. It's normal, so don't be put off if that happens.

You can let him out of the cage, but leave his food inside so that he will eventually go back inside to eat. Also better if you do it in the late afternoon, so that if he doesn't want to go back you can catch him easier when it's dark.


----------



## Barbjmark (Dec 23, 2019)

Reply to My pet pigeon wants out of his cage
I had a beloved pet rescued pigeon for 5 years. I never shut his cage door. He knew his cage meant food and water and he went in to sleep. I covered halfway at night so he could sleep in peace.
Let him check out the house. He'll gravitate back o the cage or sit on something near the cage or he'll watch TV. Teach him to sit on plastic lined paper. He'll get the hang of it and clean up won't be a problem. I let my pigeon go outside and come back in when he wanted to.


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

My doves like a parakeet toy that is 3 plastic rings with a bell on the end. My female likes to shake it. I also have some "preening" type of toys--a jute rope made into a circle with fringes all around. I also have a small litter box that I use for their bath. They like to bathe frequently.
Once my doves learned that the cage was their home, I open the doors whenever I'm home so they can come and go as they please. 
For a cage, longer is better so your bird can fly a little. If you have room, a very large dog crate (cage style) can work. I get the kind of perches made of rope with screw-on ends. Also dishes with holders that screw on. I also got a couple of shelves that they like. You can get those online.


----------



## tooney-pigeon (Jun 13, 2020)

Thank you all. We have him in a very large dog crate right now, but I bought a better flight cage that's a bit taller, with more appropriate 1/2" bar spacing. Have some toys and shelves. He loves the shelves, but isn't really interested in the toys yet. He constantly tries to fly up and out of his cage, and pokes his head through the bars. (Which is exactly why we're investing in a larger, more bird-appropriate cage.) 

You're right - it's shockingly easy to get him back in the cage in the evening. I've let him out for almost the entire day in one room, and he returns around 5-6pm once I put food in his cage.

How long do you cover a pigeon's cage at night? I've read 8-12 hours is appropriate, but I haven't seen very pigeon-specific recommendations.

We've been monitoring him the entire day since I'm currently working in the room where his cage is. If I know he's 100% safe and happy in this room, would it be a terrible idea to let him roam free in the room during the daytime while we're out of the house?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Why don't you cover the half or a third of his cage permanently with a towel? Especially the spot where he sleeps at night. That way he will have some privacy during the day as well. He might not feel safe in an open cage and that will also cause him to try and get out.

I'm sure he will be ok if you let him have free time in the room, as long as he can't injure himself.


----------

